
Weekly Machine Learning Opensource Roundup – Sep. 13, 2018 - stkim1
https://blog.pocketcluster.io/2018/09/13/weekly-machine-learning-opensource-roundup-sep-13-2018/
======
rman666
Very cool! Is there a way to subscribe to this weekly roundup?

